# Kielbasa and Sauerkraut…



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Darn! Those keep popping into my mind 10 min later! Perfect juxtaposition of Kielbasas, potatoes & sauerkraut.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Whoooooo mama. that does look goooood.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, looks good but I will say for me I'm not a Kielbasa fan. I much prefer most any sausage other than Kielbasa that is made in the Czech or German butcher shops of central Texas. Such as Burton's, Prochez's?, and dam I can't remember, there are 4 brands I've found in the grocerys here and more that are not sold here that I've bought when traveling the area. I'll also say I don't like the most famous sausage of the area, Chappel Hill sausage.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When they have the Polish festival out the Island, we pick up some…
The real polish kielbasa is good!  Last year they didn’t have it because of covid.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

National brands of kielbasa are all pretty awful. National kielbasa brands being the worst offenders. Wooleybooger has kind of hit the nail on the head, locally made sausages in smaller quantities without all the preservatives beat out the national brands. Living in New England and near some old time polish communities we are lucky to have some fine producers of kielbasa and one you have one of these you won't go back. There is just no comparison between small batch smoked kielbasa and that horrible excuse for kielbasa from let's say Hillshire Farms. Just as Texan's enjoy some of there locally produced sausage and Wisconsin no doubt has many choices of fine Bratwurst, we get great local kielbasa and locally made Italian sausage in nearly every grocery store. 

That dish looks pretty darn good!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I would have made a dish similar to TK's but using a smoked pork and beef or just port or beef even deer sausage from the Texas Hill County. The deer sausage is made from farm raised red deer. Few grocers stock such a sausage and none of the national chains. Also I won't buy the one relatively easy to get brand, it is nasty IMO, it has been made by a larger sausage company for years rather that the family that first made and sold it.


----------

